# El món sencer?



## TraductoraPobleSec

Una coseta... Tinc davant ca meva el Barcelona Teatre Musical on ja fa un parell de mesos que es representa un musical anomenat _Mamma Mia_. Doncs resulta que hi ha un rètol a la façana del Palau d'Esports que diu "El musical que triomfa al món sencer", així, en català, i també en castellà. 

A mi "el món sencer" em sona però que molt, molt estrany. Jo diria "a tot el món". Què me'n dieu? És correcte, això del "món sencer"?  Us sona a traducció literal del castellà "mundo entero"?


----------



## dafne.ne

Bona nit a tothom,

A mi també m'agrada més "a tot el món". 

Proposo que agafis d'exemple com ho diuen en altres idiomes. Jo veig que en Anglès i Francès ho diuen de les dues maneres, mentre que els Italians potser  ho dirien com tu proposes en Català.

En resum, crec que és pot dir de les dues maneres però personalment m'estimo més la que tu proposes.


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Em sona millor el que dius Trad. De fet la dita es: _a tot el mon i part de l'estranger_...


----------



## betulina

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> A mi "el món sencer" em sona però que molt, molt estrany. Jo diria "a tot el món". Què me'n dieu? És correcte, això del "món sencer"?  Us sona a traducció literal del castellà "mundo entero"?



A mi també em sona una mica forçat, la veritat. No m'atreviria a dir que és "incorrecte" perquè les paraules són les que són i la frase està ben formada, però sí que sona una mica postís. És veritat que en castellà sona millor, "que triunfa en el mundo entero", o sigui que sí que fa sospitar que pugui ser una traducció literal. Segurament seria millor el que dius de "a tot el món" o "arreu del món".


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

betulina said:


> Segurament seria millor el que dius de "a tot el món" o "arreu del món".


 
I tant, "arreu del món"! 

Fins i tot m'atreviria a dir que van posar "el mundo entero" en castellà perquè segur que això ve d'alguna traducció de "the whole world". Com que aquest musical s'ha fet en tantes llengües i en tants llocs...


----------



## Mei

betulina said:


> Segurament seria millor el que dius de "a tot el món" o "arreu del món".





TraductoraPobleSec said:


> I tant, "arreu del món"!



A mi també em sona millor una d'aquestes. 

Mei


----------



## Eixerit

A mi també em sona millor "a tot el món". No m'estranyaria gens que "al món sencer" fos un castellanisme, perquè diríeu per exemple "a la ciutat sencera"? Jo no mai. Però bé, incorrecte incorrecte, no crec que s'hi pugui considerar.

Segurament, el fet que en castellà sigui tan normal aquesta manera de dir-ho és per causa que si diuen "todo el mundo", ells entenen "tothom".


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Eixerit said:


> A mi també em sona millor "a tot el món". No m'estranyaria gens que "al món sencer" fos un castellanisme, perquè diríeu per exemple "a la ciutat sencera"? Jo no mai. Però bé, incorrecte incorrecte, no crec que s'hi pugui considerar.
> 
> Segurament, el fet que en castellà sigui tan normal aquesta manera de dir-ho és per causa que si diuen "todo el mundo", ells entenen "tothom".


 
No hi estic d'acord perquè les paraules sense context no tenen cap sentit i "todo el mundo" amb la preposició "en" davant (en todo el mundo) no pot mai de la vida voler dir "tothom".

En castellà tampoc no es diria mai "en la ciudad entera".

De fet, jo crec que la cosa va més enllà del castellà i que les frases que tinc en el rètol de davant de casa, en català i en castellà, vénen de l'anglès "in the whole world"... Una suposició...


----------



## Eixerit

Justament, Traductora, el fet que diguin "en el mundo entero" però no diguin "en la ciudad entera" reforça la meva teoria, ja que "toda la ciudad" sí que no té cap mena de confusió, contrariament a "todo el mundo".

I un cop dius "el mundo entero" en comptes de "todo el mundo", per què no hauries de ser coherent i dir "en el mundo entero" en comptes de "en todo el mundo"?


----------

